# Achat d'une imprimante wifi... Mais après?!



## yuyu (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour!!! Je compte m'acheter une imprimante wifi pour l'utiliser avec mon nouvel imac alu 20"! Bien vu le switch!!! ^^)


J'ai peur d'acheter une imprimante wifi et que je n'arrive pas à configurer après...
Je viens alors solliciter votre aide, amis des macs, pour que vous m'aidez à me décider!


 1: Y a-t-il beaucoup de choses à configurer (freebox, entrer IP, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre!)?! :rateau:


2: Est-ce que ma mère peut aussi imprimer en wifi sans que mon ordinateur soit allumé?!


2': Est-ce que ma mère peut utiliser l'imprimante wifi en l'installant comme si elle était la seule utilisatrice et inversement?! 
(Comme si mon mac n'existait pas et donc, aucune configuration sur mon mac à faire, genre pas de configuration de freebox en tant que routeur et tout... X) )


Ne commencez pas à me répondre par des termes tels que _imprimante partagée, réseaux, adhoc, bonjour ou encore borne wifi! _Je suis allé sur beaucoup de forums et je n'ai rien compris!!!


En fait, je pensais que l'imprimante serait détectée et utilisable sans créer quoi que ce soit! Par là, je veux dire:
Mac ==> détection imprimante par wifi ==> installation ==>utilisation
PC portable ==> détection imprimante par wifi ==> installation ==>utilisation
Donc pouvoir utiliser la seule imprimante sans aucune relation entre ces deux ordinateurs!


Je ne sais pas si j'ai été assez clair! Pardonnez-moi si j'ai créé un petit doublon, mais j'ai passé deux heures à chercher sur des forums et surtout à *comprendre* ce qu'il y avait écrit!  (edit: et 1 heure à écrire ce topic donc veuillez être indulgents SVP!!! )

Si vous pouviez utiliser des mots simples, ça serait encore mieux hein!!!!! ^^'
J'en demande peut-être trop...


Mon ordi: Imac alu avec wifi intégré, leopard.
Celui de ma mère: PC portable avec wifi intégré, vista.

Au cas où:
FAI: Freebox V5

Merci d'avance all!!! 


++

Yuyu


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

yuyu a dit:


> En fait, je pensais que l'imprimante serait détectée et utilisable sans créer quoi que ce soit! Par là, je veux dire:
> Mac ==> détection imprimante par wifi ==> installation ==>utilisation
> PC portable ==> détection imprimante par wifi ==> installation ==>utilisation
> Donc pouvoir utiliser la seule imprimante sans aucune relation entre ces deux ordinateurs!
> ...



Ben c'est bien comme ça que ça se passe ? enfin du moins avec les imprimantes bluetooth


----------



## Dramis (21 Novembre 2007)

Si tu veux pas te casser la tête, prends une imprimante ethernet, il te suffit de la brancher dans la freebox avec un cable réseaux et ensuite tu installes le driver.  j'ai une hp et ça c'est fait comme ça un peu tout seul.

Avant tu dois effectivement activer le mode routeur de la freebox!!!

Si tu prends une wifi, le plus chiant sera d'entrer la clé web.


----------



## yuyu (21 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben c'est bien comme ça que ça se passe ? enfin du moins avec les imprimantes bluetooth



En fait, je souhaiterai utiliser le wifi tant qu'à faire! 
J'ai lu sur des forums que c'était beaucoup plus lent.


@dramis: Tu me suggères de relier l'imprimante à la freebox et se connecter à la freebox en wifi pour utiliser l'imprimante c'est ça? (le mode routeur est déjà activé) 
La clé WEP dont tu parles c'est bien celle de la freebox hein? 
Si c'est le cas je l'ai!

Bon, en fonction des réponses, j'irai directement à la fnac pour acheter l'imprimante ce soir!!! :rose:


----------



## poissonfree (21 Novembre 2007)

Fonctionnement imprimante Bluetooth :
Mac -> imprimante 

Fonctionnement imprimante Wifi :
Mac -> routeur ou modem haut débit (incluant tous les deux du wifi bien entendu ) -> imprimante


Schéma très simplifié


----------



## Dramis (21 Novembre 2007)

yuyu a dit:


> (le mode routeur est déjà activé)



Si ça te gène pas de relier l'imprimante a la freebox par un cable, prends un modèle juste ethernet tu as juste a installer le driver rien d'autre.   Sinon, prends la wifi et ça devrait pas être trop compliqué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2007)

oui, il n'y a aucun problème pour que tu puisse utiliser la même imprimante installer sur ton réseaux a partir d'ordinateurs différents, sans qu'ils soient allumer en même temps!

ta freebox servira de routeur, le seul truc un peu embêtant dans l'installation et de taper la clé wep sur l'imprimante! (sauf si elle a un clavier numérique)

je conseille comme imprimante wifi la Brother DCP-750CW, très bon rapport qualité prix!


----------



## yuyu (21 Novembre 2007)

Re!

Bon bah... Vous m'avez convaincu! je me suis acheté une imprimante wifi HP C4390!

Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'installation!!! 

Merci!


----------



## jb0008 (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour je suis aussi en ce moment a la recherche d une imprimante qui soit multifonction et je regarde l aspect du WIFI, mais qu en est il de la fonction scanner? est ce que celle ci fonctionne aussi en WIFI? 

Comme j ai déjà une borne Airport Extreme, j hésite entre prendre une multifonction WIFI (j ai une préférence pour du HP, mais quel modèle....) si la fonction scanner est ok bien sur, ou alors prendre une version non WIFI et la brancher en usb sur ma borne Airport pour avoir une fonction d impression par WIFI et la brancher en simultanée via ethernet sur cette meme borne et me brancher via ethernet quand je souhaite utiliser la fonction scanner.


----------



## Vinc (8 Décembre 2007)

Je suis bien content de trouver un topic sur les imprimantes wifi !
J'ai acheté il y a quelques semaines une Lexmark 4550 multifonction et wifi. 
Ce jour là j'aurais mieux fait de me couper un bras !
La configuration est horriblement compliquée, des infos sur certains choix cruciaux sont difficiles à comprendre et à trouver dans la doc.
Sur Mac, elle ne se configure que par une interface web : il n'y a pas d'utilitaire de config.
La doc (imprimée) est volumineuse mais pas super claire.

Et surtout la configuration n'est pas stable : je n'arrête pas de tout réinstaller. Car c'est là que ça fait vraiment mal, dés que ça coince, on peut re-sortir le cd d'install !

Bref une catastrophe, en plus, elle ne fonctionne tout simplement pas sous Leopard ! (peut être y a t-il eu des mises à jours de drivers, mais j'ai renoncé à aller voir).

(sinon, en usb, elle fonctionne plutôt pas mal)


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2007)

Vinc a dit:


> Je suis bien content de trouver un topic sur les imprimantes wifi !
> J'ai acheté il y a quelques semaines une Lexmark 4550 multifonction et wifi.
> Ce jour là j'aurais mieux fait de me couper un bras !
> La configuration est horriblement compliquée, des infos sur certains choix cruciaux sont difficiles à comprendre et à trouver dans la doc.
> ...



deux choses : 
1/ je confirme que la configuration d'une lexmark wifi depuis un mac n'est pas intuitive, et sûrement pas à la portée d'un non initiée aux interfaces réseau, et qui ne connaissent rien aux sous-réseaux, couches, modes... Même moi, j'ai bien mis un quart d'heure avant de trouver l'option à cocher pour l'activer. En revanche, sur Tiger, très stable et imprimante nickel. 
2/ les lexmark ne sont pas compatibles avec léopard. Je crois même avoir posté deux jours après la sortie de léo sur le sujet. Ils viennent de sortir il y a 5 jours un patch correctif, ce qui est relativement rapide vu la sortie de léo. A voir, je ne l'ai pas testé, la lexmark wifi est restée dédiée à un poste tiger que jene suis pas prêt de migrer.

Quand on change d'environnement, on se renseigne sur les périphériques avant de râler. Le seul responsable, c'est toi


----------

